

Pricing Google Glass at $1,500 only added to its problems - danso
http://pando.com/2014/05/01/pricing-google-glass-at-1500-only-added-to-its-problems/

======
PaulHoule
Before gmail, using a free email service made you look like a shmuck. That is,
try to register on a site with a hotmail address and we'll tell you to use
your real email address.

Google rolled gmail out in an exclusive way that made it seem like a privilege
rather than a stigma. It was a good call back then but the Valley is a
dangerous place to make these calculations today.

Some people might spend $1500 out of passion but there are also the ones for
who $1500 is not a lot of money.

